# I just got my hypno cd's today



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

hi i just got my cd's today and was wondering if you all that are using it would tell me the best time to use it,before bed,upon wakeing.?I know that the book says how to do all this stuff, but i was more interested in your opinions while you were using it.I will read the other posts here which will probably answer my questions, but feel free to give me advie here as well.All knowledge is welcomed.Thanks-------------------Cadia


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I posted this on the main bb and others will reply, but am adding this here for info to everybody.Look over the bookelet and schedule and it will explain the listening times and such. The best time to listen also is when you will not be interupted. I listened before bed, but it is a matter of personal choice. Good luck and in the new forum we will help you out. Good luck with them, although in a way luck has nothing to do with it, but you know what I mean. Stay positive.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program.www.ibshealth.comwww.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

HI Cadiaid you make it to the Hypno Chat? I got booted and so missed a lot of what went on.JeanG


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Nope sure didn't Jean, i had a date with the hubby, weekends is the only time i can see him.anyway i will try to make some of the other chats and hope to catch you there soon.-------------------Cadia


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

Hi Cadia,Enjoy your journey







Best RegardsMike


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I am interested in how everyone is doing on the tapes. I am still waiting for mine. I hope they get here soon...I am getting impatient! I am very anxious to start them that i am sure I will the minute they get here. How long did it take for everyone's tapes to arrive? I ordered on the 16th and still don't have them! Thanks!Kim


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Took about a week for me, i got a receipt first and then the next day i got the cd's.-Cadia


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

kcarb,I will look into this for you, let me know in the meantime if they arrive.RegardsMike www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

